# ) مكونات البويات المختلفة+المواد الإضافية التحسينية الأخرى



## h.chemist (11 مارس 2008)

الجدول رقم (1) مكونات البويات
المكون
وظيفته
_مكونات رئيسية_​​عادة ما تكون المخضبات : 
· مادة غير عضوية مثل ثانى أكسيد التيتانيوم، أكسيد الكروم، أكسيد الحديد، وأكسيد رصاص، أكسيد زنك 
· صبغة نقية عضوية غير قابلة للذوبان معروفة بالتونر 
· صبغة عضوية مرسبة على حامل غير عضوى مثل هيدروكسيد الالومنيوم وكبريتات الباريوم أو الطفلة
وظيفة المخضبات والمواد المالئة هى توفير طبقة ملونة بسيطة تعطى شكل جميل. وتعكس الجسيمات الصلبة فى البوية أشعة الضوء وبالتالى تساعد على إطالة عمر البويات وتحمى المعادن من التآكل 
المواد الرابطة والأوساط الحاملة . وتلك هى الراتنجات أو الزيوت 
وظيفتها هى ربط المخضبات بالسطح المراد طلاءه
المجففات والمذيبات مثل الايثير البترولى والطولوين والزيلين
هذا هو الجزء المتطاير من الوسط الحامل. ووظيفتها إذابة المواد الرابطة وضبط لزوجة البوية، وإعطاء سُمك مضبوط ومتجانس على السطح المطلى
المواد المالئة: مثل الطفلة والتلك والجبس وكربونات الكالسيوم 
تقلل المواد المالئة من التكلفة وتتحكم فى لزوجة البوية
_المواد الإضافية التحسينية الأخرى_​​مواد مجففة: مثل الكوبالت والرصاص والزنك والزركونيوم والماغنسيوم والكالسيوم والباريوم
لتعجيل جفاف البويات 
مواد منع التجلد 
تضاف للبويات (الغير مشبعة)، لمنع تصلب سطح البويات أثناء التخزين
مواد منع الترسب
لتحسين كفاءة انتشار المخضبات فى الوسط الحامل ولمنع ترسبها أثناء التخزين
المواد الملونة: تلك المواد هى أنواع خاصة من الزيوت واسترات الفثاليت أو المواد البارافينية عديدة الكلور 
لتحسين مطاطية طبقة البويات ولتقليل قابليتها للتشقق
المواد المساعدة على الانتشار، والمواد مبللة والمواد المضادة للإحتراق والمضادة للتعوم والمواد المانعة للرغوة
لإعطاء البوية خاصية معينة لأغراض أو تطبيقات محددة​


----------



## لوف ستي (11 مارس 2008)

*شكر وتقدير*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

مشكور كتير اخي الكريم هشام علي موضوعك القيم وشرحه

بس يا ريت تذكر لنا اسماء المواد وكيفيت استعمال كل ماده ومقدلارها وفعاليتها داخل الدهان

اسم الماده تصنيف غرض الماده
.............؟؟؟ مواد منع التجلد اسمها العلمي والانتاجي
.............؟؟؟ مواد منع الترسيب اسمها العلمي والانتاجي
.............؟ المواد الملونه اسمائها العلمي والتجاري
............؟؟؟ المواد المساعده علي الانتشار
انتي فوم مثلا؟؟؟ ماده مانعه للرغوه ؟؟؟؟ هل هذا صحيح؟
ارجو كتابه اسم كل ماده مكان النقط والاسماء البديله لكل ماده اذا امكن

مع خالص شكري وتقديري وتحياتي لك وللجميع

اتمني التواصل معك اذا ممكن؟

وهاد اميلي علي الهوت ميل

tard.co
اعطر تحياتي لكم جميعا
سلااام


----------



## h.chemist (12 مارس 2008)

اخي الكريم النسب المطلوبه تختلف من مكان لاخر وكما انه معظم الاسماء العلميه ستجد في الكتب لان لا توجد شركه نكتب الاسم العلمي والاسماء التجاريه كثيره يكفي ان تقول انا عايز مثلا مانع رغوة او محسن سطح او مانع تجلد وغيرها ومعظمها لشركه byk


----------



## لوف ستي (12 مارس 2008)

شكرا كتير اخي الكريم هشام

اعطر تحياتي


----------



## سولاد (19 مارس 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة


الاخ الكريم رجاء اعطائى نموذج لتركيبة دهان بكامل اضافتة وشكرا


----------



## h.chemist (19 مارس 2008)

يوجد لي موضوع اخر غلي المنتدي به معظم التركيبات شكرا


----------



## اديسون المصرى (19 مارس 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووورر


----------



## احمد الجبوري (20 مارس 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## محمد عبد العزيز مح (18 مايو 2008)

ربنا يزيدك ارجو الاتصال 0106994188


----------



## magdy_mmm_59 (19 نوفمبر 2008)

ما ةو دور ستيرات الزنك فى البويات


----------



## Eng.Amir (1 يناير 2009)

مشكور اخي العزيز.....
لكن مانوع الطلاء المستخدم في طلاء خزان من الداخل يستعمل لخزن مواد مثل البنزين او الكاز ؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## ارهينيوس (1 يناير 2009)

مشكوررررررر برجاء منك المزيد


----------



## Dr\gamalelden (15 أكتوبر 2011)

*مشكور أخى الكريم*


----------



## محمد زينهم قطب (3 نوفمبر 2011)

وظيفه الزنك اسيرات يعمل كماتنج ايجنت اي يقوم بعمل جديد في حاله الصنفره سواء المعجون او السيلر


----------



## محمد زينهم قطب (5 نوفمبر 2011)

ارجو اعطائي تركيبه للبويات وطريقه عمل التركيبه


----------

